# NaCl+H2O



## Ish

the feesh...


----------



## Ish

mo feesh...


----------



## Ish

mo feesh...


----------



## Ish

stay tuned...


----------



## Ish

uh huh...


----------



## Ish

...


----------



## JIM COLLINS

be the ish. i mean fish.


----------



## squidmotion

cool pics, ish


----------



## oceankayaker84

*Nice pics*

Those are some HUGE bonefish!!! Thanks for the pics.

BTW, that blue shirt looks very familar, I think I know that guy!! LOL  j/k


----------



## Capt Mike Cook

very cool, Ish


----------



## Ish

...


----------



## Ish

...


----------



## Ish

...


----------



## silent speck

awesome pics


----------



## Ish

...


----------



## Bruce J

Great shot, but why all the blocked out faces?


----------



## THE JAMMER

Who are you?? CIA DEA, what's with the black outs???


----------



## Ish

...


----------



## [email protected]

Nice SNook!


----------



## WestEndAngler

Nice shots... Location?? Boca?


----------



## Ish

...


----------



## Ish

...


----------



## Ish

...


----------



## EKNIP

so how long are you going to post pics mb?? these 2coolers dont get it.


----------



## Ish

EKNIP said:


> so how long are you going to post pics mb?? these 2coolers dont get it.


About the time you stop lurking (you know where) and grow a pair.

To answer the other questions:

Removed/cropped out face - Because hero shots are weak. It's about the fish, it's not about me.

Location - All over...


----------



## EKNIP

I just looked , I think I found a hair !


----------



## Ish

...


----------



## Ish

EKNIP said:


> so how long are you going to post pics mb?? these 2coolers dont get it.


I'll quit posting them if you all want me to.


----------



## kempker1409

Ish said:


> I'll quit posting them if you all want me to.


keep posting!!!...Great pics


----------



## rulon4ever

Great Pics! All that on a fly rod...time to go spend more money!


----------



## Scott F

*Spook fishing*

Secret destination & fisherman because US citizens can't exist in that enemy country of Cuba?

This appears to be spook fishing in the finest.

I wish I held 2 passports and could brag openly about such a trip.


----------



## Ish

Actually, all of it's in the U.S.


----------



## Golden

It is all about having the right hat!


----------



## NIN

Awsome pics. I love it, fish pics not glory pics.


----------



## fishngrl1377

Great pics...Thanks for sharing....


----------



## Angler 1

Hero Shots Pleezzzzzzz. Redfish, Snook, Trout, Shark, hardly hero, but nice pictures.



Ish said:


> To answer the other questions:
> 
> Removed/cropped out face - Because hero shots are weak. It's about the fish, it's not about me.
> 
> Location - All over...


----------



## Ish

Do you even know what a hero shot is, sport?


----------



## Ish

...


----------



## spitfire

Beautiful fish! Beautiful pics!


----------



## Golden

Hey Ish, what's it called when all your freckles connect.
A tan! Ask Mommy for some sun gloves 'bro,


----------



## d-donaghue

great pic Golden , keep um coming...lol lol


----------



## Ish

...


----------



## Angler 1

Yep, Sure do....Have many pictures.

Not bad mouthing you it is just plan wierd to blank out the face on an Angler that should be proud.



Ish said:


> Do you even know what a hero shot is, sport?


----------



## Angler 1

1


----------



## fishnstringer

*Hey,*

easy on the freckles, they're our natural cammo! Eat your heart out! The girls love 'em!


----------



## Ish

Angler 1 said:


> ...it is just plan wierd to blank out the face on an Angler that should be proud.


Is it as weird as posting pics in the fly section of a fish caught on a trolling rod?


----------



## Hogleg 1960

What are ya'll hiding from the law?


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee

Ish said:


> Is it as weird as posting pics in the fly section of a fish caught on a trolling rod?


Not as weird as posting a pic of a dead armadillo with flies on it. Oh yea, this is a fly section so I guess that would be ok. LOL

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## Angler 1

Not at all since we are talking about HERO PICTURES and not the Angler or how he caught the fish. Oh, and it is hardrly a trolling rod. Again, not bashing you, just asking why the mask and blanked out pictures.

e=Ish;1823039]Is it as weird as posting pics in the fly section of a fish caught on a trolling rod?[/quote]


----------



## Ish

Angler 1 said:


> Again, not bashing you, just asking why the mask and blanked out pictures.


That's already been addressed. Pay attention.

And the armadillo is DSFK...


----------



## Ish

...


----------



## Angler 1

Ok, Lets se more HERO pictures. Here is one caught on a fly rod (Hero Picture) without the angler.



Ish said:


> That's already been addressed. Pay attention.
> 
> And the armadillo is DSFK...


----------



## Angler 1

1 more


----------



## Ish

Those are some awesome dead fish.

Perhaps you should start a dead fish hero shot thread???


----------



## Angler 1

Oh Ish, you are right. Lets stick to the hero catch and release.


----------



## Ish

That's what this thread has been all along, Mr. Hensley, catch and release.

That must have been one long, very heavy sinking fly line to get a red snapper to eat a fly. Or did you catch that on a floating line? 

Nice gimble by the way.


----------



## Angler 1

Naww, we sight cast for them. Perhaps I could take you to catch some on a fly someday.


----------



## Ish

ahhh, chumming them...

I'll meet you at the dock.


----------



## let's talk fishin

sweet


----------



## Hal01

Nice pics. What type of camera are you using? (Keeping in the spirit of your thread, the Trout pic in my avatar was CPR'd)


----------



## Ish

The vast majority of the photos were taken with a cheap little Canon A520.


----------



## Ish

...


----------



## Ish

...


----------



## Gigabite285

You guys have it good over there in Florida, nice fish and pics


----------



## Ish

I live here in central TX.


----------



## Ish

...


----------



## Saltyfly

Everytime I look at this thread I'm green with envy. I think most of us wish we had the time and ability to pursue our passion the way you have been able. Ish, Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Ish

i'll admit i'm *very* lucky to have the time to do this stuff. even luckier to have a wife that encourages it...

when i get around to it, i'll put up some "scenery" shots as well...

i hope you enjoy it.


----------



## AlanKulcak

i know where those last reds are from 

so... M.B. you get a pressure washer yet to spray off that jizz???


----------



## AlanKulcak

a storm is a brewing !!! hold on to your hats








http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r239/alankulcak/IMG_1321-1.jpg


----------



## Golden

Dood that wall cloud picture says it all...you better hope your skiff's motor is in for the WFO run to the ramp! AK you CABO'n soon huh?


----------



## AlanKulcak

yup heading down next weekend !!! get me some 14wt action !!!


----------



## El General

I guess the thong thread and Salt Space finally killed the drake.


----------



## girlsfishtoo!

way cool pics!!!!!!


----------



## Animal Chris

AlanKulcak said:


> yup heading down next weekend !!! get me some 14wt action !!!


We'll be thinking about you...jou summino beesch (that's meant in a trully Christian manner)


----------



## Ish

El General said:


> I guess the thong thread and Salt Space finally killed the drake.


actually, it was long haired dave's fault.


----------



## El General

Ish said:


> actually, it was long haired dave's fault.


figgers


----------



## JDM77

Nice pics!


----------



## Golden

Don't blam LHD, he has mites and a real bad case of Prickly Heat!!!


----------



## Blue Light Special

I really enjoyed your Pics you have posted Ish. That takes me back home when I am at work overseas. Cant wait to get there and do it myself. I do find it strange to block out the Image, but there your pics and too each his own. After all --- it is about the fish. But you will see my smiling mug in my future post.
Keep'em coming, you ease stress with these images.


----------



## Ish

Thanks.

Glad you have enjoyed them. I'll put more up when I get back home.

Safe travels, friend.


----------



## Golden

With six females in your extended family, you just might need some quality time on the water in an Estrogen free zone.


----------



## Ish

the wife every man needs...


----------



## Ish

"Watch where you set the push-pole..."


----------



## Ish

...


----------



## tail-chaser

ish, those are some really cool pictures. keep them coming.


----------



## Ish

wah da tah...


----------



## pinkskittermaster

nice pics very nice


----------



## Ish

location X...


----------



## houfinchaser

Sweet..great photos.


----------



## AlanKulcak

one of the first days iv been back for a week \ half and havent felt bad... NOTE: dont ever eat sushi at a mexican restraunt.... man i bet iv lost 15 lbs in the past week... 
so ya, we caught a few roosters, lots of blackfins, and a big darado, but no marlin on fly... squid moved in and they wherent hungry..


----------



## AlanKulcak

http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r239/alankulcak/cabo2009-070.jpg


----------



## Ish

that's awesome, Maty.

you suck.




what's with the white box over your face?


----------



## JDM77

LOL...Why wont you show your face? Are you CIA too, just like Ish?!?!... Some folks tend to get angry if they cant see you along with the fish....J/K nice pics


----------



## Animal Chris

Hey Alan, if you're going to white out the faces, be sure to get all of *******'s beard, too. What's he going in the last pick, blowing out a bad beer? I look forward to hearing about your trip, it looks like I may be going in October.


----------



## AlanKulcak

the nub droped the last beer of the day..


----------



## EndTuition

Angler 1 said:


> Yep, Sure do....Have many pictures.
> 
> Not bad mouthing you it is just plan wierd to blank out the face on an Angler that should be proud.


Oh he is proud alright. Check out the signature.


----------



## Ish

saw this down in the everglades:


----------



## EndTuition

Apology to ISH
OK, not sure how I got to the fly fishing forum, but I have to be honest and admit that in this forum, the use of bait is a valid 'no-no' and a signature that says so is equally valid. My bad. I get a bit torqued by 'the elitist" who talk down to the average fisherman, but that's certainly not what's going on here. Thanks for the pics Ish, and thanks for the dedication to the sport and to the fish. Your post made me break out my own fly tackle again, and reminded me of a few quotes from "The Compleat Angler" (yes it is spelled correctly), although I will point out there are two chapters in the book that refer to bait. LOL.


----------



## Ish

No worries, friend.

The stupid sig thing is a joke _meant_ to torque a few of my buddies on here. I wouldn't really call myself an elitist. I've got friends I fish with that chunk bait and lures when we fish. They can pole a boat and that's all I care about. When they have the bow, they can throw whatever they want for all I care (although I ain't cleaning out the livewell at the end of the day). Sure I tease them with stuff like "when are you going to learn how to use a big boy rod?" but we have fun. When they're pushing, they can make fun of my whippy stick all they want.

My dad and brothers still bait chunk. I grew up doing it, but got bored with it real quick. Nothing's better than outfishing wiseazz family members with a fly rod!

I'm glad you've enjoyed this thing and it got you to dust off the fly pole.


----------



## LA-DOO

Great pics Ish.


----------



## Ish

this place is dead bump.


----------



## FlySouth

Ish,
You are a fortunate dude.
The Danny reel is sweet.
I aim to have one some day.
It looks out of place on the TFO though.


----------



## jbenge

Great work Ish. Very cool pics!


----------



## Ish

check your pm, benge.


----------



## Ish

FlySouth said:


> Ish,
> You are a fortunate dude.
> The Danny reel is sweet.
> I aim to have one some day.
> It looks out of place on the TFO though.


Yes, very fortunate indeed. Thank you.

I love the Dannies. Kick-a reels.

I also love the TFOs. I was always a Loomis CCGLX guy, but then sold my 8 to a buddy who wanted it. Was gonna pick up a Sage TCR, but that was right around the time they discontinued them and I had trouble getting one. I was using the TFO as a back-up and ended up really liking it. I guess I got used to it and/or figured out how to huck a bunch of line with it. Now I don't have much interest in spending $6-8 bills on rod that won't do anything more than I can already do with the TFO. All of my other sticks are Loomis or Sage, but I'm very happy with the TFO 8 pole. Plus the majority of the cost of those rods goes to a TX company.


----------



## Ish

By the way, anybody know what that first fish (in the last set of photos) is? 

Seen a few of those around on the flats but never knew what they were called....


----------



## JDM77

Oyster Toadfish I think????


----------



## Ish

that's it, thanks!


----------



## Ish

_***Some of you may have seen this on the other board I piddle on. Cupcake asked for pictures and I am too lazy to type it up again, so I poached this from my post on that board..._

Headed south (hour and a half boat ride, one way) into the Laguna to explore this weekend and try to get away from the idiots burning all the flats where we usually fish. Little did I know that there was a BASSCAR redfish tournament that day and that all the guys wearing clownsuits in boats with fish/flamejob/sponsor stickers on the sides would be following me down there.

I was too busy fishing at the time to think about it, but in hindsight I should have taken pictures of these dumbasses in the 23-24 scooter type boats with 250-300 hp motors digging trenches on the foot deep flats. Some of these morons had 8 foot step ladders strapped to the front of their boats that they were standing on to look for fish as they ran around. The funniest part was all of them were fishing in lifejackets. I thought maybe I had missed something and it was now required to wear them when on the boat, but turns out it was just tournament rules.

I fished alone and since it's turbo impossible to pole the skiff and fish, I took the canoe because I can fish out of it while covering tons of water.










It's effective, just a pain in the *** loading it up everytime you want to move.

Here's some of what it looked like down there. Looks ugly, but there were lots of big fish in there. With polarized glasses on they stick out like a sore thumb.










The rest of the pictures suck cuz I was using the auto-timer and the monopod.


























(biggest trout of the year so far).




























Ended up with ~12 oversize reds, the oversize trout, and the 2 I killed. All in all , a great day for solo fishing, but that is the last time I take both boats by myself. It was a TON of shuff to clean up at the end of the day!

****Special thanks to Bart from Corpus for hotspottin' a few of his favorite holes down there.*


----------



## JDM77

Ish - what year and model Maverick is that? I have been looking at Mavericks pretty serious lately. How do you like it? I have looked at the new 18HPX online and am interested. My house is about to wrap up being built so I have satisfied the wife and now its about me and my boat.


----------



## Ish

JDM77 said:


> I have satisfied the wife and now its about me...


I've got some bad news for you sport...they are never satisfied, and once you get married, it's never "about you."

It's an 08 HPX tunnel, and I've been real happy with it.


----------



## Gigabite285

Nice fish, Ish. (whoa that rhymed) I recognize that flat from the windmills; I've fished it before with a guide but due to heavy winds, low temperatures, and clouds we were unable to find a consistent amount of the big redfish that live there. I've wanted to go back but since I need a little over a foot of water to get up in my boat I've been hesitant.


----------



## bartfromcorpus

sweet Ish! did you get a shot at the "summer house"? it can be great, or as dead as a hammer. 

glad you got down there 

in the fall when the tides come up i've got something even better...can send you a map when you're ready...will require some extra fuel though


----------



## Ish

Went by your spot late in the day. It looked great, but I only saw one slot fish in there. I can definitely see how early in the day/at the right tidal stage it can be the place to be.

Rather than sending a map over, let's head down there together. I bet we can teach each other a thing or two...


----------



## bartfromcorpus

sounds like a good idea...needs to be fall when the high tides show up down there...it's pretty much an exploratory type trip...but neat stuff nonetheless


----------



## Ish

here are some pictures from a 2 day trip i took a while back. we set out to get my friend his first tarpon on fly and we were successful, but i didn't get to fish much as he spent most of the time on the front. i jumped one fish, but it spit the hook before we could get the camera out.










loading up.








crossing over the delta









i heard one of the airline pilots on the radio say they had just shot the shuttle off. I looked out the windscreen and saw this:

on the way to Hubble...









the no fly zone...









approach into Marathon









7 mile flat tire magnet









wind


















climbing out...be back soon.


----------



## Ish

...


----------



## houfinchaser

Did you find that trout died from trying to eat that fish?


----------



## Ish

choked on it.

years ago (pre-digital cameras) i found a 36" red that had choked on a 12" hardhead. it had a spine through each cheek and the dorsal spine was snuck into the roof of the red's mouth. 

bad way to go...


----------



## fishastra

*plane*

Is that mark's plane.


----------



## Ish

from this thread...



manwitaplan said:


> ....From me and about 91% of 2cool Thanks! WE DON'T NEED PICTURES.
> 
> PS- I guess you can figure out who the 9% are.
> 
> Manwitaplan


Since 91% around here don't need pictures, i'm gonna change it up a little to please them... aplologies to the 9% (you know who your are).

[This here is a nice snook i caught.]

[This here is a nice bonefish I caught.]

[This here is my biggest tarpon to date (it was a pig!).]

[This here is another tarpon I caught.]

[This here is a beautiful view.]

[This here is yet another redfish.]

Thanks for looking. Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## manwitaplan

*Very Cute ... My Man*



Ish said:


> from this thread...
> 
> Since 91% around here don't need pictures, i'm gonna change it up a little to please them... aplologies to the 9% (you know who your are).
> 
> [This here is a nice snook i caught.]
> 
> [This here is a nice bonefish I caught.]
> 
> [This here is my biggest tarpon to date (it was a pig!).]
> 
> [This here is another tarpon I caught.]
> 
> [This here is a beautiful view.]
> 
> [This here is yet another redfish.]
> 
> Thanks for looking. Hope you enjoyed it.


I should not have to respond but i could not resist. I was unaware of the world traveler status that you carry here on this board. That guy SSP helps a lot of us "unfortunate people" out with reports, weather, conditions, and general information.

I, speaking for myself, do not live to close to the surf and have to pick and choose when I get a chance to get to the water. As a matter of fact I can not remember one picture he has posted but thats OK coming from SSP because he used to post a lot. And to tell you the truth I have no idea who he is. I have never met him he may even have a big white square above his sholuders.

Now to the % crack.. ( thanks for quoting me) It was used as an estimation of how many people like to just say stuff to say stuff... Know what I mean. 
But since my post offended you enough to quote me, I digress.

Signed,

SSP "Cheer Leading Squad" LOL

Manwitaplan

PS--- Nice pictures of the real fish:brew:


----------



## Ish

Awesome! I hope you found all this shuff as funny as I have!

I really meant no harm by the "this thread is worthless without pics" thing. I just thought it'd be cool to see more pictures from other peoples trips, even if they scratch. Pics of the surroundings and the "journey" are just as cool (if not cooler) than pics of the fish themself. Then we all get to see parts of the world us "unfortunate people" have not gotten to see.

I'm sure surfsidesally is a great guy and has helped you guys out a ton. I didn't mean anything disparaging (at least at first!) and I surely didn't mean to minimize his contributions. I was just trying to get him to "augment" them on this section now, and in the future.



manwitaplan said:


> Now to the % crack.. ( thanks for quoting me) It was used as an estimation of how many people like to just say stuff to say stuff... Know what I mean.
> But since my post offended you enough to quote me, I digress.


I know what you mean (I admit I'm part of the 9%), and I was not offended...I just saw it as an opportunity to have some fun. Just cuz someone quotes you doesn't mean they're offened.

Some of you guys around here really need to lighten up.

And by the way, I carry no status here. I am just some clown that likes to fish, likes to laugh, and likes to share with the others on here.

Glad you liked the pictures.


----------



## bartfromcorpus

i dig your pics, you arrogant sarcastic soul brutha! just do me a favor and keep 'em coming would ya'? :spineyes:


----------



## Ish

right on, betty!


----------



## Rippin_drag

Just found this thread. Sweet-a pics Ish! You've have some awesome fly fishing experiences thats for sure. Keep 'em coming bro!


----------



## schuyler

Now you can legitimately give everyone else **** when they don't post pics


----------



## wadespade

Ish,

Hellofa set of pics.


----------



## Ish

schuyler said:


> Now you can legitimately give everyone else **** when they don't post pics


oh, so *NOW* I can... thanks for giving me permisson. :smile:

glad you like 'em wade.


----------



## Stuart

Hmmm, looks like the hand of Ish? First pic down.

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=870857


----------



## Ish

nope. that's a cool fly though.


----------



## AlanKulcak

Ish said:


> Just cuz someone quotes you doesn't mean they're offened.


:cop: Ish i feal offended by your posts just to let you know :cop:

:headknock


----------



## tail-chaser

AlanKulcak said:


> :cop: Ish i feal offended by your posts just to let you know :cop:
> 
> :headknock


I'm offended that you're offended


----------



## AlanKulcak

haha


----------



## Ish

AlanKulcak said:


> :cop: Ish i feal offended by your posts just to let you know :cop:
> 
> :headknock


i almost care...

nope...nevermind.


----------

